
5 geniuses who renounced their work  - peter123
http://www.cnn.com/2010/LIVING/12/05/mf.geniuses.who.renounced.work/index.html?hpt=C2
======
philwelch
Guidelines: "If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous
adjective, we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do
X" to "How To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number
is meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids.""

------
ComputerGuru
You can add Arthur Conan Doyle and Agatha Christie to that list, both of whom
became so exasperated and annoyed with the characters of their creation that
they killed them off.

In particular:
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/devon/hi/people_and_places/arts_...](http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/devon/hi/people_and_places/arts_and_culture/newsid_9131000/9131482.stm)
[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=13&...](http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=13&ved=0CCAQFjACOAo&url=http%3A%2F%2Fuktv.co.uk%2Falibi%2Fstepbystep%2Faid%2F592822&ei=qAT8TNSaEMiKhQfRluGICw&usg=AFQjCNF15PuA7pquOkotga5c1KsmcUI-
wg)

------
mathgladiator
Maybe this is why I rewrite backends from scratch in different languages
searching for the one that just feels right.

This probably explains why I get a bunch of groans when I announce "I'm going
to rewrite the back-end".

~~~
sukuriant
I just read 5 different people that had 5 different reasons for renouncing
their work? Which do you mean?

Did your backend software turn into a tyrant?

